# Is my backboard defective/broken?



## bicwang (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it possible for your backboard to wear out and become less bouncy? I feel like the ball barely bounces off the backboard if I throw it at it. I can't throw an alley oop off the backboard because the ball just kinda drops down from the net and i feel like practicing on it will throw off my layups and shots on an actual net. Is there a way to see if it is bouncing correctly?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, throw the ball up for an alley oop, if it does not bounce back after 3 attempts, you must set fire to the hoop immediately, otherwise the basketball gods will look ill upon you and may smite your game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've seen what you're talking about. The backboard is probably loose somewhere so it absorbs the shock. If you can get a ratchet and try going back there and tightening all the bolts up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If you fail an alley oop twice in a row, drop kick the ball to nowhere and go back inside.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I never know how to take posts like this...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> I never know how to take posts like this...


Makes two of us.


----------

